# Italian campsite needed



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

As above but without having to take out another mortgage to pay for it.

We want to go to Italy this year and we have been looking for a campsite anywhere between the Swiss border and Lake Garda. We have found some very nice sites but the the prices are out of our league.

We have looked at the sites on this forum and it seems most of the www. 

Therefore does anyone know of a reasonably priced campsite, with a pool if possible, between the Swiss border and Lake Garda area. Looking to be there around 10th - 18th August.


Thanks for all help

Derek


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Campsites in Italy - Ferragosto*

:roll: Ciao Derek, your dates are over the main Italian summer bank holiday - Ferragosto, the feast of the Assumption of Our Lady, 15th. August. Italy closes down for at least 15 days between 10 and 20 August. The whole country emigrates to seaside, lakeside, country, or mountains. Wherever you go you will be expected and expect to pay top high season rates, whether for hotel, B/B, apartment, agriturismo, campsite, or boat.
Suggest you have a look at Fattore Amico or Greenstop 24, but I would guess that even they will be pretty full. These two are the Italian answer to France Passion.
If it's any help have a look at what there is on
www.camper.it for campsites, or for aree di sosta
www.camperonline.it

or similar (find on google)
In spite of these disadvantages you can be sure that wherever you go outside the cities, something interesting will be going on.
If visiting cities expect practically everything to be closed except museums/gallleries.
Enjoy.
saluti,
eddied


----------

